# s/w film richtig entwickeln lassen



## Sebastian Wramba (14. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

habe im Moment einen S/W-Film (Ilford HP5 Plus ASA 400) und wollte fragen, wie ich den richtig entwickeln lassen kann, damit der noch gut aussieht... hab von kontrastarmen Abzügen gehört, etc.

Und ein Filter stehen mir leider auch nicht zur Verfügung.

Gibt es da irgendwas, was ich beim Entwickeln lassen angeben muss? (Im Fachgeschäft selbstredend, nicht bei dm oder so...)

MfG gouraud


----------



## Vitalis (17. Juli 2003)

Dieses Thema würde mich auch interessieren..


----------



## Leola13 (21. Juli 2003)

Hai,

normalerweise ist die Entwicklung des Filmes abhängig von der gewählten Belichtung. Du kannst einen 400er Fil ja auch wie einen
1600er belichten. Dann muss er auch so entwickelt werden.

Ansonsten würd ich bei der Entwicklung nichts machen. Wenn die Negative entwickelt sind lässt sich nichts mehr machen.
Mein Tipp : Über verschieden Papiersorten von hart bis weich auf den gewünschten kommen.

Ich schau aber mal nach. Irgendwo hab ich noch ein Buch, wo sowas drinstehen sollte.

Ciao


----------



## Leola13 (23. Juli 2003)

Hai,

die späte Antwort. Schau mal hier :
http://www.striewisch-fotodesign.de/lehrgang/wohin.htm?7_4 

Ansonsten google mal nach Zonensystem, bzw. Ansel Adams

In dem Buch Das Negativ von Ansel Adams wird dies Theam sehr ausführlich behandelt.

Kontraststeigerung durch Verlängerung der Entwicklung.
Kontrastabschwächung durch verkürzte Entwicklung.

... aber eigentlich ist das etwas für Leute mit eigener Dunkelkammer.

Oder hast du ein Labor an der Hand wo du solche speziellen Wünsche erfüllt kriegst ??

Ciao


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (23. Juli 2003)

> ... aber eigentlich ist das etwas für Leute mit eigener Dunkelkammer



Naja, dann ist das ja vielleicht für später noch ganz brauchbar. 
Ich denke mal, dass die Fotos auch ohne speziellen Wunsch ganz gut werden. Wenn nicht, gibt's ja immer noch Photoshop.


----------



## Beppone (16. August 2003)

Auch sehr spät, aber vielleicht hilfts:

Zur Entwicklung: gib den Film direkt in ein Fachlabor, wenn Dir wirklich etwas an Qualität liegt. Chemie läßt sich kostensparend super lange strecken und gammlig werden lassen, und es ist immer noch irgendetwas auf den Negativen zu erkennen.... lieber 4-5 Euronen pro KB-SW-Entwicklung bezahlen, und nicht enttäuscht werden.

@leola 13: Fotografieren mit Belichtungen nach dem Zonensystem à la Ansel Adams liefert tolle Tonwertabstufungen bei darauf abgestimmter Negativentwicklung und Belichtung der Abzüge.

Das bedeutet aber auch, daß JEDE Aufnahme angepaßt belichtet UND entwickelt werden muß. Das ist nur mit einer Großformatkamera möglich, weil da einzelne Planfilme (ab Format 9 x 12 cm) belichtet werden und jede Aufnahme auch separat entwickelt wird.

Bei Kleinbild- und Mittelformatkameras wird der ganze Film gleich entwickelt, also auch keine Tonwerte wie bei Ansel Adams...

Und Photoshop kann leider auch da keine Abstufungen (sprich Details) hinzaubern, wo nichts auf dem Film bzw Scan ist.

LG

Bep


----------

